# First go advice



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello,
I have been asked to have a go at correcting this;




























Not used my DA before but I'm happy with the process.

Based on the pictures can anyone tell if it's just oxidised paint or total clear coat failure which has been can sprayed over.

I have megs UC and UP and megs yellow, red and black pads. I know the advice is to learn on a test panel before attempting a car but this is a test panel in both the owner and my own opinion. However, if there is no clear don't want to waste our time making a mess.

Thanks

Ps if another photo is needed please ask


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump, any thoughts?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Impossible to tell from those images really but I would guess it requires a respray. It looks patchy, sun bleached, orange peely, and damaged.
You might find an undamaged panel in the same colour, from a breakers that can be fitted or have it prepped and painted.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

without someone on hear actualy inspecting that pint in person its unlikely any one will be able to tell you the extent of that damage.

Youve allready said its a "test" so just go for it and see


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

It looks like a home made respray from a rattle can on that bonnet hence the patchiness.

In fairness I'm not convinced you could make it look any worse or much better it looks so far gone I'd suggest it needs a decent respray :thumb:


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. I think I’ll try a test spot and see what happens. Not expecting much, if no improvement I’ll just leave the rest. Thanks


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Pretty happy!

No idea what it was in the bonnet, it came off with huge effort and a lot of tar and glue remove. The strange substance was almost like green wax crayon in texture.

Really enjoyed the cutting and polishing. Don't think I've reached show levels yet but very happy.

I'll let the photos do the talking.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a great turnaround carvell well done mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you, what is the technique on concave sections? I struggled in the valley that runs down the bonnet towards the inside edge of the headlights and across the top of the bonnet?


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice job , love the colour too:buffer::thumb:

Mark


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Carvell said:


> Thank you, what is the technique on concave sections? I struggled in the valley that runs down the bonnet towards the inside edge of the headlights and across the top of the bonnet?


A smaller pad.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

